# InetAddress.getHostAddress() wo kommt die IP Auslösung her?



## Ben2000 (21. Feb 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich hab eine hoffentlich simple Fragestellung. 
Ich würde gerne wissen wo genau die IP Auflösung von der Methode getHostAddress kommt. Also zum einen ob es über die Methode definiert wird oder über die JVM wie die Auflösung statt findet und was dem zu Grunde liegt.

Ich habe folgende Problemstellung, ich muss lokal an einer Maschine eine gültige DNS-Adresse im Hostfile überschreiben.
Per Browser zum Beispiel, komme ich per www.google.de auf meine lokale manipulierte Maschine, per javacode bekomme ich aber weiterhin die nicht überschriebene externe richtige google Maschine.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ich überhaupt per Hostfile Einfluss nehmen kann, oder ob ich eine zusätzlichen DNS aufsetzen muss und den Manipulieren. Was ich nicht hoffe 



```
InetAddress address = InetAddress.getByName("www.google.de");
address.getHostAddress();
```



Viele Grüße

Ben


----------



## Ben2000 (22. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

hat keiner hier eine Idee? Es würde mir auch reichen wenn ich im Java einem Host eine IP zuweisen kann. Gibt es da eine möglichkeit?

Viele Grüße

Ben


----------



## tuxedo (25. Feb 2008)

*push* Mich würd das auch interessieren.


----------



## judas (26. Feb 2008)

^jo mich auch!


----------



## byte (26. Feb 2008)

Guckt doch in den Quellcode von InetAddress.


----------



## tuxedo (26. Feb 2008)

Hab ich schon, aber wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe, endet das ganze im inneren der JVM. Bin zumindest mit dem normalen JDK und den beiligenden Sources auf keinen grünen zweig gekommen.



- Alex


----------



## byte (26. Feb 2008)

Es wird wohl irgendwo im Internet Procotol Stack enden.


----------

